# linterna sin pilas



## max canales (Mar 18, 2008)

hola me gustaria ke me ayudaran a costruir una linterna sin pilas usando la ley de faraday en la cual se produce una corriente inducida por el campo magnetico ke se produce con una bobina y un iman.
    bueno les pido ke me ayuden con los materiales a necesitar y ke tipo de circuito es el mas a concejable


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

Construirla seria relativamente facil, con un pequeño generador lo haces, pero tendria el defecto que deverias estar dando manija permanentemente para mantener la luz encendida.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea, (está en inglés).
Wireless Power Transmission goes like this!

Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 18, 2008)

tal ves te refieres a algo como esto






bueno alguna ves "tuve" en mis manos una como esta, y me dio tentación el abrirla :evil:  para ver como esta construida je je;
Pero pues no era el dueño así que mejor la deje por la paz.

lo único que note es que apresar de que es parecida la que te menciono si usa una pila "AA" de 1.5v , y una bobina fija, que tiene un diodo conectado en uno de sus extremos, y que retorna ala misma pila , parece que usa un led como elemento para la iluminacion, aunque sin nada de recubrimiento. Es extraño ese dispositivo, pero bueno; es decir que creo que la gran mayoría traen por lo menos un pila, podria ser hasta una pila "tipo botón" no lo se, habrá que verlas de cerca..

suerT


----------



## frankKM (Mar 19, 2008)

es que si no llevan la bateria la bobina se descarga en escasos segundos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2008)

Yo he visto varios modelos, unas que tienen un iman que se puede desplazar por dentro de un tubo plastico sobre el cual se encuentra la bobina volcando la linterna en un sentido u otro el iman se desplaza por dentro de la bobina, el producto de esto se rectifica y se manda a una bateria
El otro que vi posee una "Palanca" que al presionarla hace girar (Engranajes mediante un pequeño alternador), se rectifica y a las baterias. De esta tengo una.
Como comente antes, sin baterias es un problema porque habra que estar permanentemente dando "Cuerda"


----------



## El nombre (Mar 19, 2008)

Dependiendo de la carga (luz) puede valer un condensador.


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2008)

que tal, 

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?how_flashlight.jpc

tambien estoy intentando hacer una de estas... 

lo que podriamos modificar, seria agregra un iman de Neomidio, el cual tienen un campo mangnetico mas intensto, que implica una mayor cantidad de corriente

estoy usando los bobinados de motores por, que tengo muchos que no sirven jeje

espero poder adjuntar una foto despues, 

se me olvidaba, la corrinete que se genera es muy poca, abria que ver que # de vueltas es el ideal y con que calibre.


----------



## jim_17 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mi profesor de tecnologia industrial tiene exactamente la linterna que menciona Elvic en el link. Lo que te aconsejaria es construir una linterna normal a la qual le pudieras dar autonomia si se te gastan las pilas.


----------



## adrian_escolar (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro:

Queria comentarles que yo me compre una que viene con dos led's y una manijita gris para apretar, y no me pude resistir a ver que tenia adentro, y la verdad es que era una mentira.
Adentro tenia 3 pilas tipo boton de 1,5 V cada una y una especie de magneto muy chiquitito,
las dos cosas conectadas a los led's por medio de una llave inversora, que para un lado conectaba las pilas y para el otro en magneto, que si bien alcanza para hacer brillar el led, nunca alcanzaria para cargar pilas en el caso que fueran recargables ni aunque nos pasemos 10 dias dandole a la manijita.
Lo que da el efecto de carga, es que al apagarla las pilas recuperan algo de carga, pero al reencenderla al cabo de unos segundos vuelve a agotarse.

Lo que si me sorprendio es como hacen para meter tantas cosas en un lugar tan chico.

Saludos, la pagina esta barbara sigan asi

P.D. Si encuentran alguna que sea de verdad avisenme


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2008)

hola, salvo en algun lugar especial ESA LINTERNA ES UN ENGAÑO.

yo la compre en once, la desarme y en vez de iman tiene un tubo movil de algo parecido al aluminio, sin ninguna caracteristica de iman.

COMO DISTINGUIR UNA VERDADERA (que supongo habra) DE UNA TRUCHA:

LAS VERDADERAS :
deben tener un buen bobinado, un circuito con diodos para rectificar, ademas de las pilas que son indispensables pero RECARGABLES, esto ultimo solo lo pueden averiguar si la abren.
y un iman de verdad.
supongo que eso no sale 8 $  

LAS TRUCHAS: 
el bobinado es minimo, se ve el carrete con lo cual ni siquiera cubren varias capas .
ni tienen componentes electronicos.
recuerden que el iman deberia ir de un lado a otro y al cambiar de direccion cambia la polaridad de la tension generada en la bobina .
tambien los diodos generan una caida de tension, asi que hacen falta muchas vueltas para generar una tension util. V.bat. + V.diodos 

el fin.....en china se puede pedir cualquier cosa, ellos hacen lo que uno pide, desde algo real hasta algo "en apariencia" real.

no digo que no exista el modelo real, solo digo que la capital esta INUNDADA de el modelo trucho.

un led = poco consumo
el verso que no usa pilas = uno la usa un rato y la guarda .

yo fui a reclamar por que compre varias.....no querian cambiarmelas, me plante y cuando uno compraba le decia, con lo cual desistian de la compra .
el vendedor me devolvio la $$ para que me vaya , y me dijo que sabian que eran de "fantasia".

para eso compraba una del tamaño de una lapicera en vez de ese parato tonto que necima uno esta moviendolo como si se estuviese haciendo una .........

hay varios modelos, y muy baratos....pero en verdad si uno no los abre no sabe si esta ejercitandose la muñeca inutilmente como un tonto.

una lastima.
saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo una vez compre una linterna sin pilas y la verdad es que tenía pilas y que no eran recargables. Además de las Pilas, tenía un dynamo, pero como las pilas no eran recargables, el circuito no las recargaba, y tenía un interruptor para selecionar que funcione con pilas o con el dynamo.

La compre por mercadolibre y me encargue que no vendiera ninguna, en la opción de preguntar al vendedor, advertía a los demás, de la gran truchada que era eso. Además de hacerle una denuncia a mercado libre para que descalifique al vendedor.

Pero es como dice el compañero Fernando, las linternas sin pilas, no van a salir 8 pesos (argentinos) unos 2 dólares.


----------



## Randy (Mar 22, 2008)

en el link que publique...

segun usa un capacitor de 1F a 5V....

asi que se puede precindir de las pilas.... que serian mejor las pilas.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 22, 2008)

Randy NO puede prescindir de las pilas.........a mi me encargo un catedratico de la universidad (cuando trabajaba alli de tecnico de laboratorio) que revisara si era un timo,y en efecto si lo es.....si le quitas las pilas que NO son recargables y mueves la mano duraste 4 minutos sin parar el led te encenderá a plena luz 3 segundos y a luz tenue que no alumbra 4 segundos aprox.................por eso la ley no puede actuar porque realmente hacen que prenda sin pilas pero te merece la pena?......cada 4 minutos 3 segundos


----------



## El_Emy (Feb 16, 2011)

holaa!!

miren buscando por la web pude encontrar esto!!

lo dejo para ver si a alguno le sirve!

http://www.neoteo.com/diy-linterna-sin-baterias-ni-pilas.neo


----------

